# Subwoofers con LEEA 12-150 BE



## Martincete (Mar 29, 2011)

Buenas muchachos, hoy encontré este foro buscando información sobre cajas acústicas para mis LEEA 12-150 BE y me tope con información realmente muy útil!

Paso a contar un poco mi problema, desde hace un tiempo modifique dos 
columnas (40cm x40cm x100cm alto, 132lts ) que construí hace muchos años tratando de crear dos subwoofers de 40x40x35cm alto,  43lts .... pero la verdad es que le pifie por mucho a los litros (antes y después jejeje)....  por ende los leea no rinden lo que deberían. A pesar de esto, dependiendo de la ubicación que les de en la habitación, suenan poderosamente bien.

Pero la cuestión es que quiero hacer rendir estos Leea como deberían, encontré un post en este foro totalmente dedicado a esta emblemática marca y en el una caja reflex recomendada por la fabrica de 117lts.

Mi idea es la de realizar dicha caja, pero aquí viene mi pregunta es lo mismo ubicar el Woofer y los tubos de sintonia sobre uno de los laterales de la caja y no sobre el frente como en el plano? afecta en algo a la resonancia ? 
Pregunto esto porque me resulta mas atractivo el diseño y ademas, el espacio que dispongo para los subs me resulta mas aprovechable si los oriento en ese modo.

Adjunto dos renders en 3D realizados a escala, respetando las medidas recomendadas.

Espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Martincete dijo:


> Pero la cuestión es que quiero hacer rendir estos Leea como deberían, encontré un post en este foro totalmente dedicado a esta emblemática marca y en el una caja reflex recomendada por la fabrica de 117lts.


Si querés que rindan al máximo, vas a tener que medir los parámetros T/S y calcular vos el tamaño y tipo de caja basado en eso. *Acá *tenes como se hace...
Esto te lo digo por que recién hace poco tiempo apareció, en el tema de los LEEA, un post con los parámetros T/S medidos por jorgefer, pero no sé si esos baffles recomendados fueron diseñados con esos parámetros o por el viejo método de prueba y error...con lo cual no habría garantía de que "rindan" el máximo posible...



Martincete dijo:


> Mi idea es la de realizar dicha caja, pero aquí viene mi pregunta es lo mismo ubicar el Woofer y los tubos de sintonia sobre uno de los laterales de la caja y no sobre el frente como en el plano? afecta en algo a la resonancia ?


Si nos dijeras sobre cual rango de frecuencias pensás hacer operar esas cajas y cual es la ubicación final de las mismas, podríamos decirte si tiene importancia o nó...


----------



## Martincete (Mar 29, 2011)

Ezavalla gracias por contestar, tengo dos filtros que trabajan en 120Hz 12dB Octavas, y la ubicacion va a ser en uno o dos rincones de la habitacion posiblemente bajo el escritorio, la misma tiene 3mts x 4mts.

Sinceramente pense que al realizar una caja no importara como ubicar los componentes mientras que se cumpla con los litros requeridos.

Intente cargar el woofer con los datos T/S pero me da un error winisd adjunto archivo con los datos y el error.

Medir los valores T/S para mi es complicado ya que no tengo los instrumentos necesarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Martincete dijo:


> tengo dos filtros que trabajan en 120Hz 12dB Octavas, y la ubicacion va a ser en uno o dos rincones de la habitacion posiblemente bajo el escritorio, la misma tiene 3mts x 4mts.


Bajo el escritorio...con los parlantes mirando para donde? Hacé un dibujo.



Martincete dijo:


> Sinceramente pense que al realizar una caja no importara como ubicar los componentes mientras que se cumpla con los litros requeridos.


  
Los modos resonantes de la habitación influyen más en el sonido final que el propio subwoofer...con la diferencia que lo hacen para algunas frecuencias (dos o tres en tu caso) y eso pudre el sonido que hayas logrado. Depende de como lo pongas y las frecuencias que reproduzca el grado del "problema" que tendrás...



Martincete dijo:


> Intente cargar el woofer con los datos T/S pero me da un error winisd adjunto archivo con los datos y el error.


No introduzcas los tres valores de Q's, solo poné dos y dejá que el WinISD calcule el que falta.



Martincete dijo:


> Medir los valores T/S para mi es complicado ya que no tengo los instrumentos necesarios.


Los instrumentos necesarios son casi nada: un tester (digital es mejor) y una PC...nada más...


----------



## Martincete (Mar 29, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los modos resonantes de la habitación influyen más en el sonido final que el propio subwoofer...con la diferencia que lo hacen para algunas frecuencias (dos o tres en tu caso) y eso pudre el sonido que hayas logrado. Depende de como lo pongas y las frecuencias que reproduzca el grado del "problema" que tendrás...



Yo me refiero a la ubicación del woofer en la caja no a la ubicación dentro de la habitación (de esta ultima estaba al tanto).



ezavalla dijo:


> Los instrumentos necesarios son casi nada: un tester (digital es mejor) y una PC...nada más...



Esos instrumentos si los tengo, no se porque me quede con que necesitaba dos multimetros, voy a revisar nuevamente el post.

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 29, 2011)

La ubicación del woofer dentro de la caja si tiene sus problemas, como la difracción por borde (si lo vas a cortar a 120hz no es problema) y resonancias varias, lo ideal teórico es que no este simétrico a todas las caras (en el centro del rectángulo) sino que un poco mas arriba o abajo, mejor arriba para que el piso no influya tanto y tengas mucha ganancia a una frecuencia determinada (aunque hay gente que quiere esto del grave retunbom). El tubo de sintonia puede ir en cualquier cara, siempre y cuando este por lo menos a 50cm de la pared mas próxima, si los podes alejar de las paredes mejor atras por los ruidos aerodinámicos, si no es así, dejalos adelante junto con el woofer o en un lateral. saludos

Juan


----------



## aschefer (Sep 10, 2011)

disculpa por revivir el tema, pero tengo los mismos parlantes (1 par)
y me gustaria saber si lograste descifrar la mejor manera de sacarles provecho...

estoy por hacerle las cajas nuevas porque estan destruidas las originales, pero los 2 parlantes intactos...

gracias!!


----------

